# Horse won't gallop?



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

When I first got my mare, she was unbroke. I trained her all of the cues to walk, trot, and canter. It was easy since I could teach her vocal cues while lungeing, then add the legs cues in addition to the vocal ones while riding. 

However, you can't lunge a horse at the gallop. So how do you teach a horse to gallop? I will try pushing my mare into a gallop when we're out on flat trails or the fields, but she stays in a fast canter. She naturally has pretty tiny strides, so maybe she doesn't understand the extension to get into the gallop while riding?

I know she can gallop, because I've seen her do it without a rider. I'm assuming she just doesn't understand that I'm trying to get her to gallop. Does anyone have any suggestions for training a gallop? Today, she did go a little faster and extended more, but she still isn't in a gallop. I would say she does a hand gallop.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

Do you get into a half seat to allow her back to move? Some horses feel unsure about galloping with you on their backs due to balance..


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> Do you get into a half seat to allow her back to move? Some horses feel unsure about galloping with you on their backs due to balance..


Yes, I pretty much go into a two-point most of the time. lol Jockey style!

I'll try to get a video up in a few minutes.


----------



## Skyseternalangel (Jul 23, 2011)

The other side of the coin is that she doesn't feel comfortable with you being in two point (maybe you're on her neck too much or bracing with your leg?) so she stays at the canter instead.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Skyseternalangel said:


> The other side of the coin is that she doesn't feel comfortable with you being in two point (maybe you're on her neck too much or bracing with your leg?) so she stays at the canter instead.


That could be... but I usually canter her in a half seat or two point anyway, since her canter is on the bouncier side. I'm hoping the video will upload soon. It takes forever!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Do you mean a four beat gallop as opposed to the three beat canter? Is it possible she is actually doing a gallop now but, because of the tiny strides, it just seems like she's not covering the ground?

As a side note of interest, one of my neighbours bought himself a western show horse one time (the neighbour is a outdoorsy trail rider not a show rider if you get my drift here). He never could get that horse to open up into a proper gallop out in the field - it insisted on doing its show ring speed and that was that. Eventually he sold it on.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Do you mean a four beat gallop as opposed to the three beat canter? Is it possible she is actually doing a gallop now but, because of the tiny strides, it just seems like she's not covering the ground?
> 
> As a side note of interest, one of my neighbours bought himself a western show horse one time (the neighbour is a outdoorsy trail rider not a show rider if you get my drift here). He never could get that horse to open up into a proper gallop out in the field - it insisted on doing its show ring speed and that was that. Eventually he sold it on.


Yes, I feel like she is sticking with the three beats and not getting extended into a four beat gait. She could be galloping with short strides... hard to tell for me. I'm used to seeing the huge thoroughbred extension gallops!

Maybe she's just one of those horses that just doesn't want to gallop under saddle?


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

Is she rough to ride when she's doing her canter/gallop thing? I must confess that when you mentioned short stride and not wanting to extend into a proper gallop I though that she is sore or hurting somewhere.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Chevaux said:


> Is she rough to ride when she's doing her canter/gallop thing? I must confess that when you mentioned short stride and not wanting to extend into a proper gallop I though that she is sore or hurting somewhere.


Her canter is on the bouncier side for me when we first start out. I can get her to eventually round over and collect a bit, which makes the canter pretty smooth (like a rocking horse canter). But that roundness takes a few circles to correct when we ride.

Her hand gallop, or whatever she is doing when I ask her to gallop, is much smoother than that first fast canter she does when I cue her to canter.

Video should be up soon!


----------



## Chevaux (Jun 27, 2012)

OK - nothing like a good visual to help matters.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

The video has about eleven minutes left. Check back in a few guys?


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

Here's the video.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

bumping ~


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It looks to me like she's uncomfortable with what you're asking. Whether it's an actual pain issue or whether she's just being resistant, well, I'd just have to get my hands on her and ride her to see.

How old is this mare? If she's at a more advanced age, it will take her longer to learn how to balance with a rider. I started a mare a couple of years ago that was 12. She'd never been ridden and she never did develop a nice canter and her "run" was about like your mare's...but I only had her for about 45 days.

If you can 100% rule out pain issues, then it's either a training/balance issue or she's being limited by her conformation. If it's training/balance, it will just take time but if it's conformational, you're just stuck with what you've got. 

One thing you might try a couple of times (not often though, as it can also cause issues) is to have her "race" another horse. Have someone ride with you on a horse comfortable with stretching out and running. Get them loping side by side and gradually ask for faster speeds. Don't urge her too much, but don't sit idle either, maybe a bit of light squeezing/bumping with your legs and a smooch or two. Just let her find her own balance and her own speed. Once she feels like she flattens out and really stretches for a few strides, give her a scratch on the neck and start slowing back down.


----------



## Muppetgirl (Sep 16, 2012)

Wouldn't it be awesome to get yourself to a nice flat turf racetrack and work her alongside another horse......I'd love to let my guy loose sometime! I totally agree with Smrobs on this:wink:


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

She does look like she is having a hard time....It looks like it might be a saddle fit issue to me, based on the tail swishing and the way she is moving. Has a chiropractor seen her lately?

I must say the racing is what got my mare to stretch out. She's a competitive little sucker and she refused to let anyone "win" when I was pushing her to run with others.


----------



## InsaneDino (Aug 3, 2012)

She is about nine years old from what the dentist and vet have guessed. It could be a balance issue since she is still on the less-trained side. Would it help to try running her on flat land? Maybe the hill makes it even harder on her to balance or even feel comfortable with the idea of running?

I have had her tack checked, and it doesn't seem to be causing a problem.
The tail swishing could be from me using my leg on her to get her to go faster. She's known for having a cranky and mean mare look on her face, especially with leg cues. She's gotten better, but still doesn't really like having too much leg pressure. She has done a little bit of galloping on her own in the arena on the long sides with tack on. That's another reason why I agree with you guys on it being a balance issue while carrying a rider.

I would love to "race" her with another horse, but nobody at my barn has a horse able to do so. Most of the horses are either too old or injured from past riding. So that's not going to be a solution...

Would you guys encourage me to just keep trying with her if it is just a balance issue? Would you eventually figure it out and feel comfortable if I just kept trying to increase the speed and extension each time?
I do feel like she has improved since the first time (this was only her second time trying to go into a gallop). The first time was more so a fast canter. This time I felt her trying to work more into a faster gait.

Oh, and before this post gets too long... since this is only her second time working into a gallop, is that something you would expect? Or do horses usually catch on the first couple of tries?


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

My four year old that I sold had issues picking up speed and had to learn it. Since he was a barrel prospect we had to really get his go button fixed if he had any hope of being sold as such. He was much like your mare, had a hard time stretching out.

Granted I did breeze him next to my mare, but he learned to pick up speed from repetition. He learned it was "okay" to stretch out.

This is a common colt problem I've encountered...Some have no issues, others have really big issues with it and just never learn how.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

It will likely just take some time. I would definitely work her on flat ground because not only do the hills make it harder for her to balance, but they also make it more likely for her to stumble and fall due to her lack of balance.

Give it some time, keep working with her but keep the sessions short. One other thing you might try is to get a whip/crop and try tapping her on the hip to encourage her instead of using your legs. Some horses (especially if they are really grouchy about your legs) won't stretch out with leg cues because they keep their belly tightened up and that makes their strides short and choppy.


----------

